# Visa Info for Canadian moving to S.A



## vedaley (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all!

First off, I'm from Toronto, Ontario have lived here all my life and currently have met the most amazing man who is from S.A. I plan to go to S.A and live with him, from what I hear its a completely different change from Toronto which is exactly what I'm looking for. 

Few questions.... Can anyone give me an idea of the type of culture that is there from a North American perspective? What are some of the differences? Pros? Cons? Myths? and Truths? No answer is wrong this is completely your opinion. 

Also, what would be the easiest way for me to obtain permanent residency in S.A? 

Thank you for all your help!

Victoria


----------



## ToroCan (Oct 3, 2012)

*Toronto!*

Hi! I just noticed your post, and am also from Toronto, Ontario, and want to move to SA to be with my boyfriend. I was just wondering whether you have had any luck with your visa, and which visa you went with?

I would like to apply for the life partner permit, however, my partner and I have not lived together, and I gather this could be an issue? I am also finding it quite difficult to get information on the documents required for application.

I am thinking of using a Visa Agency, and was wondering if anyone has had good/ bad experiences.

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JohnPier (Oct 3, 2012)

*Immigrated to South Africa last year*

I'd just look at it like this: South Africa isn't like the media you hear, it's a great place to live. Has it's bad areas, so does New York. But in the city is very different to the rural areas. First world versus third world all the way...

Immigration advise? I just followed a book I bought online at an immigration site, I think it's on Amazon as well.


----------

